# My other obsession



## BettaMommaHeather (Jan 22, 2016)

I am a cat person. Both my cats are stray rescues. Both boys, The cream/lght orange one is Takara, Taka for short came to us about a six months after my mother in law passed away, he is my treasure. Taka is about two years old now. The black one is Derp, my sister named him. He turned one this month. He was a stray kitten, that i was feeding along with some other cats int he neighborhood, he liked to chase frogs and raindrops now he chases his food bowl and snuggles. He officially became a member of the house Thanksgiving week.

http://imgur.com/pfarH3h
http://imgur.com/5EEdfLD


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

*Pookie*

Oh how cute - they look very cozy in their new digs! We have a rescue kitty too. Found him running around a farm and the owner said we could catch him. I think his mama died in birth or something. He is a BIG BOY now. He has extra toes in the front. His name is Pookie. He is a fantastic mouser and has caught a few in the winter months here in our house - we are rural so can't get away from them.


----------



## BettaMommaHeather (Jan 22, 2016)

My boys got new ties today, they are proper gentlemen lol. Now if i could just get a decent picture of them. Cats are almost as hard as fish when it comes to pictures.


----------

